# Bowie TX tractor show June 26, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Antique tractor and machinery show on June 26, 2004. Fund raiser to support the Bowie Fire Department. Free admission and no entry fees, so buy lots of hotdogs!

Here is a link:

http://www.jimbowiedays.com/tractor.htm


----------

